# LouAnn Coconut Oil



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well they changed the size & shape of the bottle, also the seal that goes on the top under the plastic lid.

I'm having a heck of a time getting that seal off cleanly so I can nuke it for a minute or 2 before putting it in with my other oils.

Anyone else having this problem & what are you doing that works? Any amount of the silver seal & my microwave starts sparking.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you just scoop it out into another microwave friendly container?


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I just put it down in a make shift double boiler on the stove.

They also raised the price. :grit:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

MDKatie said:


> Can you just scoop it out into another microwave friendly container?


It's pretty hard to scoop out with out softening 1st.
I might have to try the double boiler method.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

If you're making a decent quantity of soap, it'd be worth it to find a cheaper source. I used Louann at first, but it's way more expensive than what Wholesalesuppliesplus.com sells it for. Plus, it's easier to scoop in the bigger tub. If you're in the US, they have free shipping for orders over $30.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks MDKatie, I will definitely check them out.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I ordered coconut oil from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com this evening in the 28 pound tub. It saves me about $35.00 on the same amount of oil if I was buying it at Walmart & it was free shipping!
Thanks so much for the link. I'll be ordering from them from now on.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> I ordered coconut oil from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com this evening in the 28 pound tub. It saves me about $35.00 on the same amount of oil if I was buying it at Walmart & it was free shipping!
> Thanks so much for the link. I'll be ordering from them from now on.


You're welcome! I recently got the 28 lb tub also. I had been getting the 8 because I didn't want to spend money up front, but it really does save to buy the big one. I really like WSP, and have had nothing but good service from them for over a year. Some people say their prices are high, but I have yet to find a place with cheaper prices and they usually charge shipping as well.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Silly question, but I need some tips and recipes using coconut oils. I bought some and was going to make body butter but didn't end up doing that so now I have this coconut oil that I need to use up. Any help?? Thanks Christan


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You can use your coconut oil for lotion bars, or lip balms. Here is the link to some recipes:

http://www.soapnuts.com/lb.html


----------

